# MMA style throws and takedowns!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are some good takedown's.

[yt]cH89qHE68as[/yt]


----------



## Raiderbeast (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## Shinjuku Kid (Jul 15, 2014)

judo (any nagewaza) takes hour and hours and hours of drilling .. then randori.  you can't just jump in and fake it.  this turns off some people ... plus ukemi scares people but learning that is good too - Guy came into our judo class from the bjj no-gi class (i do bjj too) saying he wanted to learn for his MMA fight, but judo was no good without gi. teacher says, "come here". throws the guy - modifying his judo slightly - not grabbing any clothes. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 different throws.  drops him gentely. easy peasy japanesey.  guy's shocked.  but  .... unwilling to really commit and learn cuz he has to start from zero .... no fakin' he kind of knows something.  some folks don't like that feeling I guess. drill, drill, drill, and then drill again.  working for me.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 16, 2014)

IInteresting with the drop shoulder throw. We rotate further so that the back is harder to get.

If the throw fails you single leg.


----------

